# Dare To Be - A Scene Queen! (September 2nd - 15th)



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok, all!

Time for us to start a new challenge!

Our next theme is *Dare To Be - A Scene Queen*!

Chosen by *Daer0n*, winner of *Dare To Be - Kat Von D*!

Below are a few inspirational pics and Daer0n should be adding some that she found as well. Feel free to add your own!










































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed. Entries must be specifically created for this challenge. Recycled images are no longer allowed. 

Please review the rest of the rules here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*
*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please indicate in your post with the images which one you would like for voting. Otherwise, the first image will be chosen automatically.







*






*


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 2, 2008)

haha, cool theme! I cant wait to see entries and more inspiration pics!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 2, 2008)

Very pretty! This should be fun





Hope I get the chance to enter this one


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 2, 2008)

I love it!! Can't wait to try it! and to see the entries!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 2, 2008)

This one looks like a lot of fun



.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 2, 2008)

Wee! i can't wait to do this one as well haha, here's some more inspirational pictures





i LOVE scene hair!

You found some pretty cool inpirationals Shaundra


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 2, 2008)

Great pictures! yipeee


----------



## michixboo (Sep 2, 2008)

AHH! Yesss, I have something to do tomorrow. hah.

;XO


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 2, 2008)

Cool theme!





Some inspo pics:


































































Lots of black eyeliner then haha


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool theme!



Some inspo pics:






Lots of black eyeliner then haha





I LOVE her hair! It makes me think of cotton candy. lol!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooo how fun! I wish my hair was still red, lol!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 2, 2008)

This is my favorite style right now. I really want to get scene hair but its so high maintanence lol.

Here's Danielle Fidelilty, my favorite Scene girl:





















And Danielle with a familiar recent D2B:






Here are some other Scene Queens as well:


----------



## Karren (Sep 2, 2008)

Fun theme, Nuri,,, love all the inspiration pics!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohh I love this one! I



scene hair! I think I'm going to give this one a try..


----------



## kaylen (Sep 2, 2008)

How come I never see ANY people who look like this in real life? I think this look is so funky and unique. I would be too scared to pull it off. I'm excited for the pics though!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How come I never see ANY people who look like this in real life? I think this look is so funky and unique. I would be too scared to pull it off. I'm excited for the pics though! You need to come to Calgary then LOL!i have scene hairstyle myself, i just never style it that funky.

Great inspirationals everyone, love all the pics!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 2, 2008)

NOW SOME ENTRIES!! lol


----------



## Darla (Sep 2, 2008)

Nury seriously this is big in Calgary?


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 2, 2008)

*oh wow this is definetly fun! and lots of makeup jewelry and can we say haircentric...lol*


----------



## daer0n (Sep 2, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nury seriously this is big in Calgary? haha, it is Darla, there are tons of emo girls all over the place here, you see them everywhere in the malls and the streets, just regular teens that go to school or whatever, but being 'emo' or 'scene' is "in" over here at the moment, i think it's a pretty cute and fun trend.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you entering Maya?




i hope you do! i want to see entries too, i am not sure when i will do mine, but i definitely will.


----------



## Raze (Sep 2, 2008)

WAHhhh! This came along after I've just cut off my "scene" hair!





Oh well, I hope I can find time enter this, it looks like fun!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so excited for this challenge! I should have time to do mine tomorrow night after work. I always wanted to try this look but am too scared to go out in public with it lol or let my bf see me (he'd probably freak out). So now I have my chance to try it =)


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 2, 2008)

Interesting theme! Can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 2, 2008)

Oooh, great idea Daeron!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 3, 2008)

Hmmm hopefully I can do this tonight





Only thing is my hair is puffy on the bottom and flat on top, quite the opposite LoL, I'll try though, I suck at teasing hair LoL


----------



## nosepickle (Sep 3, 2008)

I used to be a scene wannabe... so I had all the stuff already. Lol



















And a 'shopped one for fun


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 3, 2008)

Omg, this is like... my little sister's type of stuff. I'm too old to pull that off. Haha.

I really like scene hair though.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 3, 2008)

Oooh very pretty Callie!

i like the first and 5th ones the best!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg, this is like... my little sister's type of stuff. I'm too old to pull that off. Haha.
I really like scene hair though.

You're too old to pull this off? whatcha talking about woman hahaI want to see an entry from you too, i haven't seen a dtb from you in ages


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nosepickle: I cant see pics 3 and 4 but I like number 1...very cute!

Quote:
Omg, this is like... my little sister's type of stuff. I'm too old to pull that off. Haha. OMG girl you are only 22! what u talking about?? lol


----------



## nosepickle (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Sunshine80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nosepickle: I cant see pics 3 and 4 but I like number 1...very cute!


OMG girl you are only 22! what u talking about?? lol

Hm... don't know what to tell you... i can see them fine... Anybody else having problems with them?


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 3, 2008)

They all show up for me. and great job, number 3 is my fav.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 3, 2008)

I like number 3 the most...you look very pretty and that is an adorable shirt



.

I can wait to try this out and tease the life out of my hair...big hair is good stuff.


----------



## nosepickle (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks you guys!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Are you entering Maya?



i hope you do! i want to see entries too, i am not sure when i will do mine, but i definitely will. Of course I am entering! lol...I love this theme...I have a friend with blue hair...she wears tons of makeup and crazy accessories...She will be my inspiration... I can't wait to see your entry!

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Omg, this is like... my little sister's type of stuff. I'm too old to pull that off. Haha.
I really like scene hair though.

Celly Callate! lol...You're not old...I must a hag then...LOL Enter!



lol

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to be a scene wannabe... so I had all the stuff already. Lol 

Once again, help me decide which one to pick!

http://i35.tinypic.com/5yyhdf.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/jto50j.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/x86fm.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/2vdoavl.jpg

And a 'shopped one for fun

http://i34.tinypic.com/25zrwhu.jpg

I like the fourth one....Very nice, The shirt is cute


----------



## kaylen (Sep 3, 2008)

I like # 3!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 3, 2008)

My eyes keep coming out red....Is red eye removal allowed?


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cute NosePickle!!! Ur tee is adorable





I really like the org. of the one u photoshopped and the PS version too. Great job and CUTE ribbon!


----------



## Ashley (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I *love *her lips and the lip color is gorgeous! Any recs?
Really cute Callie! I like the third one the most!


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE her hair! It makes me think of cotton candy. lol!




Yeah me too, I love it

Sorry but I didn't know what a Scene Queen was. The pictures gave me an idea what it is about.

I like it though!!!!


----------



## jayleelah (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You need to come to Calgary then LOL!i have scene hairstyle myself, i just never style it that funky.

Great inspirationals everyone, love all the pics!





or here in Belgium, particularly in LiÃ¨ge. They all have that style of hair AND in black. Lots of eyeliner and all.I didn't know that hairstyle had a specific name


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 3, 2008)

I wasn't going to do this because I don't have scene hair and its long as heck (I can sit on it and tuck part of it into my jean pockets lol) but i want to so bad. I'ma do a search on how to style long hair emo style. I really love the makeup so i'm gonna try my best!


----------



## vesna (Sep 3, 2008)

This is a great theme. Something to really have fun with. It's been a while since I got to play around with my hair extensions. Can't wait to give this one a try.


----------



## *Gigi* (Sep 3, 2008)

Now this looks like too much fun! I have to find time to enter this one!


----------



## McRubel (Sep 3, 2008)

Well....here goes!!! This was a blast! I used a fake nose ring on my lip, btw.





I kinda have the deer-in-the-headlights look going on. HAHA!
















Thanks for looking!!!!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 3, 2008)

mcrubel i love the fake lip ring!! you look great! so cute


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 3, 2008)

mcrubel I like how you did your smokey eyes!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well....here goes!!! This was a blast! I used a fake nose ring on my lip, btw.



I kinda have the deer-in-the-headlights look going on. HAHA!

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...P1010027-1.jpg

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...010026-1-1.jpg

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...P1010004-1.jpg

Thanks for looking!!!!

Thats soo cool...I love it...Good thinking on the fake lip ring.and loving the smokey eye.

I finished getting dolled up last night for the Scene Queen.

I have not posted them because my eyes are red in the pictures.

Is red eye removal allowed?


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats soo cool...I love it...Good thinking on the fake lip ring.and loving the smokey eye.

I finished getting dolled up last night for the Scene Queen.

I have not posted them because my eyes are red in the pictures.

Is red eye removal allowed?

I don't know but I think you should remove the red eye, I can't see the problem about doing that


----------



## *Gigi* (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well....here goes!!! This was a blast! I used a fake nose ring on my lip, btw.



I kinda have the deer-in-the-headlights look going on. HAHA!

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...P1010027-1.jpg

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...010026-1-1.jpg

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...P1010004-1.jpg

Thanks for looking!!!!

Too cute, McRubel!! Love it!

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used to be a scene wannabe... so I had all the stuff already. Lol 

Once again, help me decide which one to pick!

http://i35.tinypic.com/5yyhdf.jpg

http://i35.tinypic.com/jto50j.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/x86fm.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/2vdoavl.jpg

And a 'shopped one for fun

http://i34.tinypic.com/25zrwhu.jpg

Looks great! I love the shirt!


----------



## daer0n (Sep 3, 2008)

The entries are great McRubel!

Maya, i don't think there is a problem if you do red eye removal to your pictures, it's only major photo manipulations that are not allowed


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maya, i don't think there is a problem if you do red eye removal to your pictures, it's only major photo manipulations that are not allowed



Really? We've been pretty strict about resizing/cropping being the only photoshopping allowed. Because what if someone has a zit or stray hairs, etc. and want to fix it. Should that be allowed? We've said no in the past. Is that really much different than lightening an entire photo (which is not allowed). It just seems like a slippery slope. I really don't think the content of the image should be altered in any way.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well....here goes!!! This was a blast! I used a fake nose ring on my lip, btw.



I kinda have the deer-in-the-headlights look going on. HAHA!

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...P1010027-1.jpg

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...010026-1-1.jpg

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/k...P1010004-1.jpg

Thanks for looking!!!!

OMG...I'm doing almost the exact same look (I'm waiting for someone to be able to take my picture since I've failed miserably at taking a self pic).
Please don't think I'm copying you! lol! I didn't see your entry before I got ready...


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty entries ladies!

And Ashley, about the girls lipgloss, I don't know what it is but I've got a Bourjois lipgloss called Rose Mythic from the nudes collection and it looks pretty similar!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 3, 2008)

Okay I guess I'll do it over, if its a problem.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay I guess I'll do it over, if its a problem. I guess we'll get back to you. lol. I don't think we've encountered this before.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok, so I may redo this one differently. Don't want to copy McRubel. lol.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok, so I may redo this one differently. Don't want to copy McRubel. lol.




http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...l/DSC_0022.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...l/DSC_0012.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...l/DSC_0025.jpg

That's gorgeous. I like how you did your hair, very cute.I love that third picture, I think you should enter with that one


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's gorgeous. I like how you did your hair, very cute.I love that third picture, I think you should enter with that one

Aww...thanks so much!
I don't think I'll be entering these, though.



I'm going to redo it another day.


----------



## McRubel (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies!!!






Shaundra, don't worry. You're not copying me. Great minds think alike!!! I like your spin on it.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? We've been pretty strict about resizing/cropping being the only photoshopping allowed. Because what if someone has a zit or stray hairs, etc. and want to fix it. Should that be allowed? We've said no in the past. Is that really much different than lightening an entire photo (which is not allowed). It just seems like a slippery slope. I really don't think the content of the image should be altered in any way. Red eye removal isnt really a manipulation. The only thing that you do is put a small dot on the red spot of the eye and its done. I didn't think it was a biggie since it wouldn't be altering the face, only the eye ball LOL.
Anywho, i love your entries! You look so pretty Shaundra! goodness i need to do this one soon haha.


----------



## KatJ (Sep 3, 2008)

Just as I was thinking about streaking my hair again... maybe this will inspire me to get off my butt and do it.


----------



## luvzmakeup (Sep 3, 2008)

Great entries so far.


----------



## missxstephaniex (Sep 4, 2008)

i should just enter a pic of myself lol...these girls all have my hair cut!


----------



## Roxie (Sep 4, 2008)

I might enter this one... I took some photos today to this theme, but I think I'll try a different look every day before deciding what one... I use to be emo in my younger days, but that was all black (basically, gothic). I want to try some colours, I think...


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Red eye removal isnt really a manipulation. The only thing that you do is put a small dot on the red spot of the eye and its done. I didn't think it was a biggie since it wouldn't be altering the face, only the eye ball LOL.
Anywho, i love your entries! You look so pretty Shaundra! goodness i need to do this one soon haha.

So then whats the verdict? Is it allowed? lol


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 4, 2008)

Stereogirl that's gorgeous!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 4, 2008)

Stereogirl you look like a Doll


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 4, 2008)

NICE!! THIS ONE SHOULD BE GOOD! I love the scene looks!!! Ashlee Lauren is a pretty good lookin' scene queen! Kiki kannibal is ALRIGHT! but i've seen better!


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So then whats the verdict? Is it allowed? lol I'll speak for her as in majority voted no because of what Shaundra already stated. Any changes is not allowed besides cropping.Sorry, love. I'm sure it was a good entry to begin with... you should post it, anyways, even if you'll make another set


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 4, 2008)

I'll post it...I'll just look like Thundercats! LOL

It's okay Celly....Thanks!
















Here it goes...Scene queen crazy , all out there...lol


----------



## Raze (Sep 4, 2008)

Great job Beautyfocus.

Don't worry about the red-eye, its about the make up and concept not on photographic skills (or in my case, lack-there-of



).


----------



## Ashley (Sep 4, 2008)

Maya, I think the second one is great! And the red eye is not too much of a problem in the second picture...it's hardly noticeable.

Thanks for being understanding!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 4, 2008)

Gorgeous Maya! They all look great





But I like pic 3 best cuz it's more of that Scene Queen look and pose.

LoL cute balloons, ribbon, hair and faces


----------



## vesna (Sep 4, 2008)

Maya you look great and I wouldn't worry about the red eye if I were you. It's only noticeable to me in the first picture. The other two look totally fine. I agree with Ruby though, picture three is my favourite too.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll speak for her as in majority voted no because of what Shaundra already stated. Any changes is not allowed besides cropping.Sorry, love. I'm sure it was a good entry to begin with... you should post it, anyways, even if you'll make another set





Thanks, Celly!





Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll post it...I'll just look like Thundercats! LOLIt's okay Celly....Thanks!

http://i36.tinypic.com/15nxh4w.jpg

http://i33.tinypic.com/htzkw4.jpg

http://i37.tinypic.com/28hgchw.jpg

Here it goes...Scene queen crazy , all out there...lol

You look great! The red eye isn't even bad at all.



You should still enter!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 4, 2008)

Maya: You look awesome!


----------



## moccah (Sep 4, 2008)

Here goes my scene queen entry


----------



## michixboo (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm loving it so far ladies!

Ahh i've wanted to join but I've had an interview

every day including todayyyy =X

(I can't show up looking like that hah)

So hopefully I'll have time friday!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks guys!....

Moccah your bow is so cute.


----------



## moccah (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahaha thanks BF, but yours is way bigger!

Wish I had a big one like that somewhere for this challenge...


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 4, 2008)

These entries are all so good!

Moccah, yours is really cute! I might try out your look for my day-to-day make-up!


----------



## moccah (Sep 4, 2008)

hmm that would be interesting magnetic, I'm curious how that would look in a day-to-day look, If you try please post pics, I really want to see


----------



## cygne noir (Sep 4, 2008)

wohooo hope to have the time (and guts) to enter!!...what u guys posted up to now is pure genius. CONGRATS TO EVERYBODY!


----------



## lolaB (Sep 4, 2008)

That bow is so cute, Moccah!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 4, 2008)

Great entries everyone! I hope I can do mine soon.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh i love the pictures Maya! awesome! and the red eye is not that noticeable, i thought it was going to look really red like terminator eyes LOL! but they dont!

Moccah you look super cute!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Daeron!! lol


----------



## luvzmakeup (Sep 4, 2008)

Great entry Beautyfocus and Moccah!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 4, 2008)

Woahh gr8t entries every one! had to comment Beauty Focus you really did it All im impressed, ill do mine soon.

After Looking some Pics and see all your nice work ladies i couldnt help and did right away lol heres my entry! Sorry :S Pic heavy. First Pic my entry!


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay guys, here is my first DTB entry! Ahhh! Really though, it's soo awesome to do my makeup in the middle of the night, and to find a place where other chicks do the same thing too!





My camera isn't the greatest, but I'm saving up for a shiny new one!

Go easy on me ladies, I think I ended up looking more like a Madonna video extra bck in the eighties..lol First one is my entry.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 5, 2008)

*Gabriella*: Your eyes look like a desert sunset, gorgeous



1st pic is my faaav

*Tornwonderland*: Lovely liner! really good job, both pix are equally good


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 5, 2008)

Wonderland love the eyeliner...Not a lot of ppl can do that.

Gabriella...those are some intense eyes...I love it. and your lips...so cool


----------



## Roxie (Sep 5, 2008)

I'll do mine next week. It's my birthday, so I went out and bought a whole lot of stuff - including hair dye! It's a washout... this is going to be so much fun - I'm doing more shopping tomorrow...


----------



## Ashley (Sep 5, 2008)

Great entries Gabriella and Jeanette!

Happy birthday Roxie!


----------



## Roxie (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Happy birthday Roxie!

Thanks Ashley


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wonderland love the eyeliner...Not a lot of ppl can do that.Gabriella...those are some intense eyes...I love it. and your lips...so cool

Thx BeautyFocus!



Looved yours too ! with all the baloons that was cute.

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Gabriella*: Your eyes look like a desert sunset, gorgeous



1st pic is my faaav
*Tornwonderland*: Lovely liner! really good job, both pix are equally good

Thx Morrisons! Are you entering? i would like to see your version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Narciliztic (Sep 5, 2008)

great work ladies! 

i haven't posted here for a while. here's my attempt (pardon my ratty wig and my breakouts):

I did not blend my eye makeup, as sharp lines gives a much bolder look. First pic is my entry.


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 5, 2008)

i Love that pink wig!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 5, 2008)

Everyone looks so awesome! Now i really know i have to step up mine. I played around yesterday and didn't really like it but i couldn't get my camera to work right. I'll redo it this weekend.


----------



## vesna (Sep 5, 2008)

Stunning entries girls. I cannot wait to get started on my entry. Hopefully I can get it done over the weekend.


----------



## Tornwonderland (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Everyone looks too cute!






C'mon, let's see some more entries ladies!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 5, 2008)

Oooh Narciliztic that last picture is really pretty! i like the first one too. and Gabriella i really love the colors you're using!

anyways, i've always wanted to try this look....if i have time i'll try to enter this one. i can pretend to be scene and scare my boyfriend


----------



## lolaB (Sep 5, 2008)

Great entries, everyone! I'm going to try to enter this one.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 5, 2008)

oh yea Narci!! hot!! We are rocking the pink wigs! lol


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 5, 2008)

Narciliztic that's beautiful! Haha cute little pink wig





Here's my entry...pic 4 is my entry


























thanx everyone for your kind compliments.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 5, 2008)

Loves it Morrisons! I like the 3rd one...


----------



## retroxxkittie (Sep 5, 2008)

HA! heres my post. i always dress like this,so i just made myself look a bit different. haha tweety is uber rad!





















xxxx


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 5, 2008)

wow ladies such great innovative ideas Morisson your makeup is super



love your brush work and the colors!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Sep 5, 2008)

Retro&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;i Loove It!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Sep 5, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Narciliztic that's beautiful! Haha cute little pink wig




Here's my entry...I did one with and w/o blood tears...help me, which one should I enter?

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC04980.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05052.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05104.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05111.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05112.jpg

*dude I loooooove your entry its the sheeeiiiiiit lol i love it so good*


----------



## gs. (Sep 6, 2008)

great job to everyone!

There are so many 'scene' girls and boys at my school!

I'm thinking about entering,

i havent decided yet.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Sep 6, 2008)

are you allowed to redo photos??? or once you've posted thats it? as you see,my photos are f---ed up.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 6, 2008)

Retro - you're allowed to post new ones if you'd like. But I think your entry looks great.

Morrison - great entry! I think you should enter the first one because the lighting shows off the makeup best in that photo.


----------



## Narciliztic (Sep 6, 2008)

Sooperficial, I love it too. It's just a it out of shape these days.

thank you, Jelici.  I didn't like the last photo much because my pimples are showing.

Beautyfocus, pink wigs are hawt. LOLz

Thanks, Morrison. You did a great job!  Wow.. where did you get the fake blood? I want some for Halloween.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retroxxkittie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif are you allowed to redo photos??? or once you've posted thats it? as you see,my photos are f---ed up. I think your pics look great! If you want to take more, that's fine, too.



Just make sure you say which one you want entered in the voting poll.


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 6, 2008)

Ruby, what are you wearing on your lips? I so need it



. I love all your pictures,

you did an amazing job! I especially love the last two.


----------



## MissPout (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello Girls! Nice entries so far! After a long time no MuT i am back again and bring a new Dare To Be picture


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG, these are all so good. This DTB is turning out good.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think your pics look great! If you want to take more, that's fine, too.




Just make sure you say which one you want entered in the voting poll. mkay,i think i'll enter some more.... thanxx


----------



## Anthea (Sep 7, 2008)

Awesome entries everyone, I would love to enter but I would not be able to pull this look off. Keep them coming


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Loves it Morrisons! I like the 3rd one... Originally Posted by *Gabriella20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow ladies such great innovative ideas Morisson your makeup is super



love your brush work and the colors! Originally Posted by *MakeupByMonet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *dude I loooooove your entry its the sheeeiiiiiit lol i love it so good* Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Morrison - great entry! I think you should enter the first one because the lighting shows off the makeup best in that photo. Thanx ladies, your complements mean a lot



Highly appreciated.

Originally Posted by *Narciliztic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks, Morrison. You did a great job!  Wow.. where did you get the fake blood? I want some for Halloween. Thanx back girl



I actually have it left over from this one make up class I took...it's called Reel Blood and you can actually put it in ur mouth too, it tastes sweet and kind of good LoL
Originally Posted by *xtiffanyx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ruby, what are you wearing on your lips? I so need it



. I love all your pictures,you did an amazing job! I especially love the last two.

Thanks doll face LoL, I actually don't like have really pale nude colors so first I powdered my lips w/my mineral powder then slapped on some MAC "Pervette" lipstick and then a hint of "Please Me" to give it more of a pinky tone, haha kind of complicated but not much of a hassle.


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 7, 2008)

Very pretty everyone..

Beauty focus - you looking cute.

narci - very nicely done and i like that purple on ur eyes...suits u.

Morrisons - that is so gorgeous...very talented you are. What e/s you wearing...the red or plum...very sexy.

All the ladies good job done..keep rocking.


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 7, 2008)

This DTB is going to rock!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, great entires everyone, this'll be a hard one to vote on!


----------



## vesna (Sep 7, 2008)

Ruby, you look absolutely amazing. You really did a fantastic job. I love the last pic especially. God I wish I had your makeup skills.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 7, 2008)

I love all the entries here, you are all beautiful too. I don't think I can do this one.

Miss Pout, gorgeous. Did you use a foundation and what color?


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ruby, you look absolutely amazing. You really did a fantastic job. I love the last pic especially. God I wish I had your makeup skills. Thank u very much





Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very pretty everyone..Beauty focus - you looking cute.

narci - very nicely done and i like that purple on ur eyes...suits u.

Morrisons - that is so gorgeous...very talented you are. What e/s you wearing...the red or plum...very sexy.

All the ladies good job done..keep rocking.

Hey Emmy thanks



It's actually from this brand they sell in drugstores I LOVE called Jesse's Girl in "Sparkle Red."


----------



## MissPout (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love all the entries here, you are all beautiful too. I don't think I can do this one.Miss Pout, gorgeous. Did you use a foundation and what color?

Thank you! Yeah i've used the Mineral Makeup from Essence in Soft Sand. And by the way i used NYX Kiwi and Lime Green e/s, Mac Chrome Yellow, Freshwater and Pink Freeze e/s.


----------



## Sreyomac (Sep 8, 2008)

Here we go:

let me know which i should use.....





/IMG%5D

Everyone looks great.......

The third one for voting pls........


----------



## retroxxkittie (Sep 8, 2008)

heres my *NEW* post:






this one for sure i want entered! /











this one/ pointless!!!!! but it shows off my make-up. haha watching old movies.


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good job everyone...very amazingly done.

I was inspired by you ladies out there to enter....Mine is just simple not tat great through..lols!!!

I always get uploads in thumbnail which I dont want but I dun know how to get it done...appreciate some help from you gals plsssss, aniwae here are my pics.


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 8, 2008)

retro - i like ur 2nd pic...very fierce looking and nice.

my pics need approval??????


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 8, 2008)

*Sreyomac*: Pretty, I like the last pic best and it shows ur shadow work better than the other 2.

*Retro*: Very cuuute! I too like the 2nd pic.

*Emmy*: maybe you loaded the pix here onto make up talk? They never need approval when u upload them on photobucket


----------



## Ashley (Sep 8, 2008)

Emmy - they need to be approved by Stereoxgirl first. It's around 3 am for her right now, so she's probably sleeping. Don't worry, they'll be approved tomorrow.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 8, 2008)

So many great entries.

I sorta wanna do this but gah... I don't pull of the scene look well. Lol.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow ladies amazing entries!





Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Narciliztic that's beautiful! Haha cute little pink wig




Here's my entry...I did one with and w/o blood tears...help me, which one should I enter?

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC04980.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05052.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05104.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05111.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05112.jpg

*EDIT* Took all ur considerations, but after not looking at these for a whole day, I've realized I liked the 3rd pic best. That'll be my entry





Thanx 4 ur help everybody

Ruby your entry rocks girl





Narci &amp; Beautyfocus: Amazing job ladies



love the pink wigs


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Sreyomac*: Pretty, I like the last pic best and it shows ur shadow work better than the other 2.
*Retro*: Very cuuute! I too like the 2nd pic.

*Emmy*: maybe you loaded the pix here onto make up talk? They never need approval when u upload them on photobucket





thanks morrisons but what's photo bucket ???/ Aghhh im bad with computers.
Thanks Ashley..guess its been approved.

I am not sure which pic to submit for entry...maybe either the 2nd or the 4th one..wat say u ladies...TIA


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Emmy*: maybe you loaded the pix here onto make up talk? They never need approval when u upload them on photobucket



Images uploaded to makeuptalk don't need to be approved.



Only attachments in this forum need approval.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice, I can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks morrisons but what's photo bucket ???/ Aghhh im bad with computers. Hehe no prob...you just go to photobucket.com and make yourself an account and you upload your photos there.

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Images uploaded to makeuptalk don't need to be approved.




Only attachments in this forum need approval. ooooh okay I get it now, good 2 know, thanx


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

Okay, so I'm really nervous about these pictures and don't know which one i really want to use!! I couldn't get my hair to really straighten out as I had it up all day and I did tease it but it didn't even hold. My hair's really hard to manage as it's really long. I couldn't really figure out what to do with my eyes but this is what i came up with and of course I tried to take them in emo poses lol.

Please help me choose one





1 2









3 4









5 6









A close up


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 9, 2008)

Adrienne - you look awesome! I love what you did with your eyes! I really like pic #2 and #5.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Adrienne - you look awesome! I love what you did with your eyes! I really like pic #2 and #5. Thanks!!! I'm insanely nervous lol. The last d2b i did was chola.


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

I think you look great Adrienne. You did a really good job. Personally, my favourite is the 3rd pic.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you look great Adrienne. You did a really good job. Personally, my favourite is the 3rd pic. Thanks



, I might go with that one as it is a makeup challenge and i think you can see my makeup better there.

I wish I could wear falsies everyday lol.


----------



## vesna (Sep 9, 2008)

Me too. I wish I had super long lashes but, alas, I don't. I suck at putting false lashes on though. Takes me ages to get them looking even.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 9, 2008)

Adrienne, you look so pretty! I LOVE your eyes, especially those LASHES










I like this one





It's the most "scene" looking and shows ur epic lashes pretty well!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, so I'm really nervous about these pictures and don't know which one i really want to use!! I couldn't get my hair to really straighten out as I had it up all day and I did tease it but it didn't even hold. My hair's really hard to manage as it's really long. I couldn't really figure out what to do with my eyes but this is what i came up with and of course I tried to take them in emo poses lol. 
Please help me choose one





1 2

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/133.jpg http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/141.jpg

3 4

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/116.jpg http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/145.jpg

5 6

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/151.jpg http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/092.jpg

A close up

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/1611.jpg

I think 5 is the most scene looking. For me, anyway. lol! Good job! You look great.


----------



## TankGirl4 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm going to try to take a picture soon! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Sep 10, 2008)

Everyone looks amazing. i`m gonna attempt to do it before it ends!

Adrienne, I really like number 5 =) but whaaaat lashes did you use?!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm not sure the exact names of the lashes but both sets are from Ardell, I got them at Sally's.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 10, 2008)

adrienne i love the second picture!


----------



## Jinx (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah me too, I love it

Sorry but I didn't know what a Scene Queen was. The pictures gave me an idea what it is about.

I like it though!!!!

Lol!I don't know what a Scene Queen is, either!

I'm totally digging the look, though!


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, so I'm really nervous about these pictures and don't know which one i really want to use!! I couldn't get my hair to really straighten out as I had it up all day and I did tease it but it didn't even hold. My hair's really hard to manage as it's really long. I couldn't really figure out what to do with my eyes but this is what i came up with and of course I tried to take them in emo poses lol. 
Please help me choose one





1 2

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/133.jpg http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/141.jpg

3 4

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/116.jpg http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/145.jpg

5 6

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/151.jpg http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/092.jpg

A close up

http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm38/ag10v/1611.jpg

Wow, gorgeous!!! Those eyes are AMAZING.My favourtie picture is the 6th one.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's my attempt. I really liked the way my makeup came out, my hair was pretty messed and wouldn't stay up because it's getting so long but it works!

I don't know which one to pick though.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks good everyone!


----------



## Karren (Sep 11, 2008)

wow!!! Everyone is doing an awesome job!!


----------



## Roxie (Sep 11, 2008)

Here are mine:

It took me so long to decide on what photos, I took hundreds!!

You can see the rest at Photos


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 11, 2008)

I wasn't sure if I would have time this weekend to do any so did what I could last night. But would like to give it another go if I have time. I always think of how I could have done better once I look at the pictures.

But this was a fun challenge, not sure which pic is working the best,


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my attempt. I really liked the way my makeup came out, my hair was pretty messed and wouldn't stay up because it's getting so long but it works! 
I don't know which one to pick though.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me034.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me054.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me057.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me066.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me070.jpg

I really like the last one. I love your hair!





Very nice Amber! I like the second picture.


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very nice Amber! I like the second picture.

thanks Adrienne, if I get the chance to reshoot I will use some ardell lashes similiar to the ones you used. Your eyes turned out great.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks Adrienne, if I get the chance to reshoot I will use some ardell lashes similiar to the ones you used. Your eyes turned out great. Thanks


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know which one to pick lol I took like 80 pictures so I'll have to go through them again tonight. I think I sized them too small so you cant really see my makeup that great in the ones I posted so I'll fix that when I get home tonight.


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my attempt. I really liked the way my makeup came out, my hair was pretty messed and wouldn't stay up because it's getting so long but it works! 
I don't know which one to pick though.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me034.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me054.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me057.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me066.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...keup/Me070.jpg

the 4th one looks great.


----------



## emmy2410 (Sep 11, 2008)

Adrienne - you are so gorgeous and i love ur eyes...i like your 3rd and 5th pic and ur makeup is beautiful..goes well with u.

Chelsea - you are pretty, the makeup on u is great.

Amber - ur 3rd pic looks very nice.

Good job ladies...very creative and nice. keep rocking.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *emmy2410* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Adrienne - you are so gorgeous and i love ur eyes...i like your 3rd and 5th pic and ur makeup is beautiful..goes well with u. Thanks


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Sep 11, 2008)

Amber--the 3rd one looks great. It screams scene and sneaky. =)


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 11, 2008)

*Chelsey*: Very pretty! I like the 1st pic best





*Roxie*: I can't see ur pix on here, but I checked them out on ur photo site and I like this one the best:






it's the most scene looking to me and u look so cute! You looked cute in all the pix, but I personally feel that one could be best for the compition.

*Amber*: You look great! I like the 3rd pic, you have a very pretty smile.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok! I'm going to go with my first picture since it's the only one that shows all of my hair which is pretty much what scene is all about.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Sep 11, 2008)

I really wanna enter but I don't wanna do my hair today...bah. I usually do my hair this way anyway, but I've been packing all day with my hair pulled back. Maybe I'll do it later tonight or tomorrow. All the entries are REALLY good. It's going to be tough to vote!


----------



## luvzmakeup (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Narciliztic that's beautiful! Haha cute little pink wig




Here's my entry...pic 4 is my entry

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC04980.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05052.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05104.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05111.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y13...U/DSC05112.jpg

thanx everyone for your kind compliments.

Whoa Ruby!!! Scared of you!! Your entry is soo cool! I think pic #3 is the best!


----------



## Roxie (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Roxie*: I can't see ur pix on here, but I checked them out on ur photo site and I like this one the best:

http://file044b.bebo.com/3/large/200...856486397l.jpg

it's the most scene looking to me and u look so cute! You looked cute in all the pix, but I personally feel that one could be best for the compition.

Thanks MorrisonsMaenad! I think I entered a picture that I admit has a more 80s vibe... it was my favourite, but I'm beginning to think I should change it...


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 12, 2008)

wow

everyone did a great job


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Roxie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are mine:It took me so long to decide on what photos, I took hundreds!!

You can see the rest at Photos

Very nice Roxie!!

Aright, thanks everyone for you help in choosing. I've decided to use this one (i just used whichever one most of you have suggested). That way in case I forget tomorrow lol.


----------



## retrogorgeous (Sep 13, 2008)

This is my attempt at such a fun challenge! I sometimes go out with backcombed hair and heavy make up but it was really fun taking it that little step further. I'm not sure which picture to choose though



, any ideas? At the moment i'm swaying towards the first.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retrogorgeous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is my attempt at such a fun challenge! I sometimes go out with backcombed hair and heavy make up but it was really fun taking it that little step further. I'm not sure which picture to choose though



, any ideas? At the moment i'm swaying towards the first.


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...2092008433.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y14...Untitled-1.jpg

I really like the first one! You look really scene in it


----------



## retrogorgeous (Sep 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like the first one! You look really scene in it



Thanks! I think this is the one i'll go for : )


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Sep 14, 2008)

I have a feeling that more than half of those girls (in the inspiration pics)don't have/can't get a job because of their crazy hair.

I absolutely love the style but could never pull it off. =[


----------



## FabulousCE (Sep 14, 2008)

This is the best i could come up with. I hope you guys like it.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 14, 2008)

FabulousCE giiiirl your eye make up looks great!


----------



## FabulousCE (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MorrisonsMaenad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif FabulousCE giiiirl your eye make up looks great! thank u so much!


----------



## MISS_nichole (Sep 14, 2008)

OK. I need help haha. What do you guys think? I have a problem with making decisions, and these are the best I could come up with...


























I think the last couple are just kinda silly haha. Probably not for the competition, yeah? Which one do you like best?


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello Nichole, I like the 2nd one the best, it's the most scene and cute





Haha my sister has the same Hollister hoodie.


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MISS_nichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK. I need help haha. What do you guys think? I have a problem with making decisions, and these are the best I could come up with...http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...13082304-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...0913080849.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ofDCAO0080.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...enequeen-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...DCAO0096-1.jpg

I think the last couple are just kinda silly haha. Probably not for the competition, yeah? Which one do you like best?

great pics Nichole, the first one is my favorite, it shows off your makeup the best.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Everyone is looking great so far!!!





Originally Posted by *MISS_nichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK. I need help haha. What do you guys think? I have a problem with making decisions, and these are the best I could come up with...http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...13082304-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...0913080849.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...ofDCAO0080.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...enequeen-1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...DCAO0096-1.jpg

I think the last couple are just kinda silly haha. Probably not for the competition, yeah? Which one do you like best?

I love #2. Definitely the most scene!


----------



## vesna (Sep 14, 2008)

Nichole you look great. I love the second picture. Very scene. I think the first one shows off your makeup a little better though.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 14, 2008)

I love it C!!! Very nice. I love hoe u did the pink



. Nichole, I like the second pic the most. This is gonna be one of the best themes so far. So many awesome entries.


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MISS_nichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK. I need help haha. What do you guys think? I have a problem with making decisions, and these are the best I could come up with...http :// img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/kidcoolrls/DTB%20scene%20queen/0913082304-1.jpg

http :// img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/kidcoolrls/DTB%20scene%20queen/0913080849.jpg

http :// img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/kidcoolrls/DTB%20scene%20queen/CopyofDCAO0080.jpg

http :// img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/kidcoolrls/DTB%20scene%20queen/DTBscenequeen-1.jpg

http :// img.photobucket.com/albums/v232/kidcoolrls/DTB%20scene%20queen/DCAO0096-1.jpg

I think the last couple are just kinda silly haha. Probably not for the competition, yeah? Which one do you like best?

personally, i love the last picture



it's cute and imo scene looking, and your hair looks great! too bad you cant really see your face though. so i'm probably gonna say the first one, since you can actually see your makeup AND your big hair (for my entry i know i want my hair in the picture, since i spent so much time making my hair huge, and it was painful getting all the tangles out...i don't know how 'real' scene girls do it on a daily basis!!).

also, FabulousCE your eye makeup looks awesome!


----------



## FabulousCE (Sep 14, 2008)

thanx, Jelici and Adrienne!


----------



## vesna (Sep 14, 2008)

I finally had a chance to do my entry tonight. I have no idea why I seem to always leave everything to the last minute but at least I managed to get it done. I wish I'd done a practice run of this look first cause there are a few things I'd like to have changed or improved but overall I'm relatively happy with how it turned out.

It's been such a long time since I made myself up to look like this. My hair used to be cut in a way that was pretty easy to scene-ify. It took a lot more effort this time but after back-combing it to oblivion and some rearranging of my fringe I managed to make it work.

Not sure which pic should be my entry. I took loads but narrowed it down to a small selection. I'm thinking probably the first or second. Any thoughts?


----------



## nanzmck (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW Vesna...


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Sep 14, 2008)

Vesna--LOVE the 4th picture! Your makeup looks flawless and it shows all aspects of 'scene'. Great job!


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 14, 2008)

FabulousCE, your eye makeup is seriously awesome



.

Nichole, I also like the second one the most; it's super cute.

You look absolutely gorgeous Vesna! The first two are my favorites, but I can't decide which I like more...I love your hair.


----------



## vesna (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks girlies. Not really sure yet which pic to use. I think I'll have to sleep on it and decide to tomorrow.


----------



## luvzmakeup (Sep 15, 2008)

Faboulous - Love the eye make-up

Nichole - I like pic #2

Vesna - I like pic 3 &amp; 4

You guys did a great job!! Goood Luck!


----------



## amber_nation (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow Vesna, those are really great. I think the first one is my favorite. I never did get to try mine again. I've seen so many great entries this time that have given me new ideas on how to do my makeup different.


----------



## Paula_BS (Sep 15, 2008)

Love the teal tones hairs!


----------



## nosepickle (Sep 15, 2008)

i love 'em, nichole! i like 3rd one best, actually.





you haaave to let me borrow that cute yellow bow!


----------



## MISS_nichole (Sep 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nosepickle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love 'em, nichole! i like 3rd one best, actually.




you haaave to let me borrow that cute yellow bow!

I'd love to let you borrow it, except that it's one of my cheer bows haha. So maybe when football's over or something




Thanks to everyone that helped me! I think I'll go with #1, since it's more dramatic (although #2 is my favorite!)

So this is my entry!


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vesna*: THAT'S HOT! Haha we're both wearing leopard





I like pic 3 the best!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I finally had a chance to do my entry tonight. I have no idea why I seem to always leave everything to the last minute but at least I managed to get it done. I wish I'd done a practice run of this look first cause there are a few things I'd like to have changed or improved but overall I'm relatively happy with how it turned out.
It's been such a long time since I made myself up to look like this. My hair used to be cut in a way that was pretty easy to scene-ify. It took a lot more effort this time but after back-combing it to oblivion and some rearranging of my fringe I managed to make it work.

Not sure which pic should be my entry. I took loads but narrowed it down to a small selection. I'm thinking probably the first or second. Any thoughts?

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...92008806-2.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...4092008826.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...4092008827.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...4092008841.jpg

http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y18...4092008842.jpg

wow vesna you look amazing! i like 2,3,and 4...but i think 3 and 4 show your makeup better...between these two i think i like 3 better (partly because your eyes are open)...



sorry i'm indecisive. i have a ton of my own pictures and i'm still trying to decide which ones to post!


----------



## vesna (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you *Ruby*. Yeah I noticed we were both wearing something similar. Feel a little as though I've copied you now lol but it was the most scene looking thing I could find in my wardrobe.

*jelici*, I'm totally indecisive too. I took seriously like 60 pics of this look (camera whore I know) which just made it even more difficult for me. Usually I have the opposite problem where I can't manage to find a pic that I like though so I guess I should be happy that I got a few decent ones this time.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. *So far I'm sticking with the first pic*. Don't know if I'm going to ghave much of a chance to get online later today so if I don't, that's the one I want. If I'm on later I might change my mind lol.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2008)

If you'd like to enter but have not had a chance yet, please do so by 11:59 PM EDT today!





Voting will begin at midnight.


----------



## cygne noir (Sep 15, 2008)

ok, here goes my first entry, the first pic is for the contest  hope u like it, i kinda hurried a lot when i id it, but anyways...


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 15, 2008)

okay so i decided to do a last minute entry... this one was really hard cause any pose i could think of that was in any way scene made it hard to see my make up.

i also may have been more hipster than scene hrm oh well.



















]

obviously the first one will be entered as per the rules.

the others are just some that are a little more representative of what i was going for (but since you can barely see the make up they dont count towards voting)

if who ever makes the polls feel there is not enough makeup showing in the first one, than you can go with the second one if it is any better.


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 15, 2008)

*cygne noir*: BEAUTIFUL! I like picture 3 the best





*Orangeeyecrayon*: Wow that's a good look for you, you look great! Your skin looks so flawless



Pic 2 is my fav, shows ur make up the best

Originally Posted by *vesna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you *Ruby*. Yeah I noticed we were both wearing something similar. Feel a little as though I've copied you now lol but it was the most scene looking thing I could find in my wardrobe. Haha naah didn't copy, it's just that all those scene girls look the same LoL, and that leopard cardigan is the most scene thing I have too!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Sep 15, 2008)

hahah thanks. i kinda felt like the hamburgler from mcdonalds cause i had so much make up on


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 15, 2008)

everyone looks great! here's my entry (*sorry for the photo overload!!*...but i still don't dont know which one to use



. please help! i know its super last minute though...sorrry..) oh and my camera is dying so 90% of my pictures turned out blurry






























and just because i spent forever teasing the hell out of my hair, i feel obligated to post this:


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 16, 2008)

I really like pix 2 &amp; 3, but a bit more 3 cuz your lashes look great there! Both showcase ur make up very well. Good job, though, you look so cute!


----------



## Roxie (Sep 16, 2008)

jelici, I love the 3rd pic, too!


----------



## JenPolishmakeup (Sep 16, 2008)

ok since it shows my makeup better, i and my boyfriend agrees too, i will use this for my entry. i'm just too indecisive..



thanks ruby and roxie for the input!


----------

